# Some Stoppers



## bananajeep (Dec 21, 2006)

The first stopper was made for my Woodturners club (Nor-Cal Woodturners) "President's Challenge".  The Challenge: Make a bottle stopper.  There were some fantastic stoppers made for this challenge. The grapes are Purpleheart and the leaf and vines are copper sheet and wire.

The second is a set made for a X-mas exchange.  It was nice to see a handcrafted gift so well received at the party.  I borrowed the idea from some other great ideas I have seen here.  The wood I thought was Juniper, but it does not have the orange color I would have expected.  The pieces were taken from a part of the log that was starting to spalt.  
The finish is CA on both.

Thanks

Mike


----------



## Fangar (Dec 21, 2006)

Mike.  Some really great designs.  The grapes are amazing.  Nice Pen stopper.  Very orginal. Thanks for the inspiring work. 

Fangar


----------



## pete00 (Dec 21, 2006)

thanks for posting....i like the grapes.....

you probably made them before you opened the wine bottle to test fit right ..[][}]


----------



## DocStram (Dec 21, 2006)

Ho-hum ... like I always say, "You see one bottlestopper you've seem them all."  Except in this case! That has to be the most incredible bs I have ever laid my eyes on. Great work!


----------



## GBusardo (Dec 21, 2006)

The Grape stopper is is .... I am at a loss for words, Great job, very original!!


----------



## airrat (Dec 22, 2006)

the purpleheart LOOKS great.


----------



## Ligget (Dec 22, 2006)

I like both stoppers, but you can imagine just how much work went into those grapes![:0][]


----------



## BigRob777 (Dec 22, 2006)

Original designs, all (to my limited knowledge).  Nice work.  I'm afraid that my clumsy hands would break that stopper.  That pen is awesome.  I had no idea that jumiper could be so attractive (if it is Juniper).  I wonder how it would turn out, if you made a Jupiter stopper, ring and all.[]  I'd definitely break that, or my wife would.
Rob


----------



## bananajeep (Dec 22, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words.  The Grape stopper was an original design that developed as I went along.  The grapes really were easy to do. Turned from pen blanks and since grapes are not perfect spheres i just had to get close.  I think I will be doing a series of these this next year.

The stopper and pen set was not my idea.  I found this online and copied it.  I thought I found it on the IAP site, but could not locate it again.






I wish I could remember where I saw this, so I can give proper credit.  

I added a wine journal to the set like Bruce Fifer (fiferb)did with the wonderful sets he has made and posted here.


I found out where the photo and idea came from (http://www.arizonasilhouette.com/Bottle_Stoppers.htm)
Buckeye burl stopper and "Stopper" platinum Patriot pen
Made & photographed by Ed Davidson

Thanks Ed for the idea I hope you don't mind me using it

Thanks again for the feedback.

Mike


----------



## Skye (Dec 22, 2006)

What size are the O-rings? I bought some half inch ones but they look way too big.


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 22, 2006)

Skye,

Again HF is a great source.  A full selection of O-rings in a plastic box is under $10 on the "every-six-weeks-sale-cycle".  After you find the right size, from the above selection, buy as many as you need at hardware or on-line.


----------



## bananajeep (Dec 22, 2006)

Skye, These were size #8 and #9 I don't remember the diameter of the rubber.  I bought these as individual o-rings (pricey at 0.60 ea). I would definitely look into a HF set that would give you many options (and spares).

Mike


----------



## Skye (Dec 22, 2006)

Gotcha guys. I got mine off ebay for dirt cheap. Like $5 shipped for 25. I'll check out HF thought...


----------



## EeyorIs21 (Jul 14, 2007)

I am lost, what is "HF"?

Love the stoppers!!!!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 14, 2007)

HF=Harbor Freight.





> _Originally posted by EeyorIs21_
> <br />I am lost, what is "HF"?
> 
> Love the stoppers!!!!


----------



## Milpaul (Jul 14, 2007)

Ho-hum ... like I always say, "You see one bottlestopper you've seem them all." Except in this case! 

I agree with DocStram - grape stopper is excellent, especially since purleheart is not the easiest to turn.


----------

